# what is this?



## nbobber (Apr 6, 2010)

bagged this last week, anyone know what it is?


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Any way you can make that picture bigger?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;m guessing some sub species of argali, though pic is way too small to say for sure. Not that I could ID all the different types. I&#8217;ll just call it a wild sheep.


----------



## Z_28_0117 (Mar 30, 2010)

Not sure because of the tiny picture but I'm saying tauntaun.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

You bagged that and all those people couldn't tell you what it was? Troll much?


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Confused. Dont you need a permit to bag something like that? Usually want to know what it is before you shoot it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

marshal45 said:


> Confused. Dont you need a permit to bag something like that? Usually want to know what it is before you shoot it.


I'm sure he knows what it is. You don't shoot them in the States, and I'm guessing he didn't shoot it himself, though I could be wrong.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

that is a marco polo sheep. found in tibet i think. if he bagged it last week, he wouldn't be home yet.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like too much white for a marco polo, but maybe it is.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

For those who arent as sharp as others. He knows exactly what it is and he's allowing us to play a "guessing game" if you will,lol.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

St Louis Ram?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

When I first saw it I also thought it was a Marco Polo Sheep..But I too thought it had too much white on it....What was it .?????....JIM....CL....


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

A Dall Sheep ?


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

looks like a gruff billy goat!


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

That would be Billy Goat Gruff! I have no idea what it is, other than that it looks out of my price range.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The story introduces three male goats, sometimes identified in the story as youngster, father and grandfather, but more often described as brothers. It appears to be a masculinity myth, but not necessarily so. In the Asbjørnsen and Moe literary version, the three young goats have names, are christened, so to say, Billy Gruff. They hardly are visioned as a group of three, but comes one by one, as if one and the same Bill put in three stages of manhood. It is easy to imagine that there is no grass left for them to eat near to where they live, so they must cross a river to get to a "sæter" (a meadow) or hillside on the other side of a stream in order to eat and get fat. In christianised Norway they tend to be associated with the three Patriarchs. Abraham, Isaac, and Israel.[citation needed] To do so, they must first cross a bridge, under which lives a fearsome troll who eats anyone who passes that way. The smallest billy goat is the first to cross and is immediately stopped by the troll who threatens to "gobble him up!" The little goat convinces him to wait for the bigger billy goat to come across because he is larger and more gratifying as a feast. The greedy troll agrees and lets the smallest goat cross. The middle goat sees that the youngest one has crossed and reaches the conclusion that the bridge must be safe after all, but is also stopped by the troll and given the same threat. The second billy goat is allowed to cross as well after he tells the troll to wait for the biggest billy goat because he will have the most meat. The third billy goat then gets on the bridge, and is stopped by the hungry troll. When the troll gets up on the bridge however, the third billy goat is so big, that he easily throws the troll into the stream with his horns and crosses the bridge. From then on the bridge is safe, and all three goats are able to go to the rich fields around the summer farm in the hills. They all live happily ever after. 







*
The troll however was never seen again.*


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

My bad. I took the post a much different way than intended.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Are you playing Cabela's Dangerous Big Game again?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> *
> The troll however was never seen again.*


I'll bet he'll pop up here again......


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I just got an e-mail from my taxidermist..He mounted one a couple of years ago and he said it is a Marco Polo..He would know...He is not an OGF Member but he went on as a guest and looked at the pic..I will try to get him to join OGF...I am satisfied now...JIM....CL....


----------

